# Photoshop drehende Ebene Animieren



## sharK223 (1. August 2010)

Guten Tag Comunity,

Ich habe da ein wichtiges Problem an dem ich jetzt schon eine kleine Weile festsitzte...
Ich habe folgendes Bild erschaffen:






Jetzt wollte ich eingentlich ein GIF Logo machen, die beiden Rahmen sollten sich dabei
entgegengesetzt drehen. Heist der innere rahmen im Uhrzeigersinn und der andere halt andersrum. Das ganze sollte möglichst flüssig laufen wesshalb ich glaube das ich pro rahmen 360 Ebenen benötige, eventuell auch nur 180, aber eben pro rahmen. 
Irgentwie erscheint mir das aber ein wenig... häftig.
Kann man dass nicht durch Tweeing lösen wie alle anderen Animationen bei Photoshop? Also so dass sich nicht in jedem Frame die Ebene mit dreht

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
sharK223


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. August 2010)

Hi,
öffne doch mal das Animationsfenster und schalte dieses auf die Zeitleiste um.
Wenn du nun deine Ebene in eine 3D-Postkarte umwandelst bekommst du den Punkt Kameraposition dazu. Nun gehst du ans Ende deiner Zeitleiste setzt einen Keyframe und rollst die Kamera um die Z Achse.
Wie man das ohne Frames mit dem Transformationswerkzeug in Photoshop realisiert bekommt weiß ich jetzt nicht. hab das bisher so gemacht und hat auch funktioniert.

Viele Grüße


----------

